
Adding NetlifyCMS to Your VuePress Website - michaelbrooks
https://blog.michaelbrooks.dev/adding-netlifycms/
======
Already__Taken
Much to my surprise and embarrassment after setting a few websites up with
netlify CMS on gitlab CI/CD using vuepress, can't write/edit posts from
android mobile. Doesn't work at all. Since 2017

[https://github.com/netlify/netlify-
cms/issues/441#issuecomme...](https://github.com/netlify/netlify-
cms/issues/441#issuecomment-350426891)

~~~
michaelbrooks
That is really disappointing and I wonder what's taking them so long, I hope
they fix it soon.

~~~
shakna
I believe it's mostly Slate that's holding things up, but partial Android
support (8 & 9) arrived in June [0], so things are slowly progressing.

[0]
[https://github.com/ianstormtaylor/slate/pull/2853](https://github.com/ianstormtaylor/slate/pull/2853)

------
vcoelho
NetlifyCMS is great for blogs. Anything more complex, I wouldn't recommend.

~~~
XzAeRosho
I'm curious. What would you recommend for more complex stuff?

~~~
mattkevan
For static sites Forestry.io is good. The editor experience is great and you
can do clever stuff with front matter - including adding a component based
layout builder.

[https://forestry.io/blog/blocks-give-your-editors-the-
power-...](https://forestry.io/blog/blocks-give-your-editors-the-power-to-
build-pages/)

~~~
sgallant
Co-creator here. We just launched some starters if you want to kick the tires.
[https://forestry.io/starters/](https://forestry.io/starters/)

The UI for these starters doesn't show off advanced stuff, but click on "Front
Matter" and add complex fields/groups/blocks to get a feel for the UI.

